
Quit job and do a startup - remote_user
Hi Folks,<p>I am a SDE 2 at Amazon and would like to have my own startup in the near future. I believe a 9 to 5 routine is not for me. I enjoy having a lot of autonomy, moving quickly, taking calculated risks and crushing it at whatever I believe in.<p>However, at the moment, I don&#x27;t have any ideas or problems that I would like to work on. My job keeps me pretty occupied and finding time to do side projects or research ideas is pretty difficult.<p>I am looking for opportunities wherein I can work remotely so that I can sustain myself. On the side, I would like to travel, live life of a digital nomad while I figure out the path ahead. I would like to give myself a year of time to come up with something -- build a prototype, research ideas.etc.<p>I am currently based in SF and am here on my H1B(will need a visa transfer). I am well versed in java, spring, hibernate, aws technologies, springboot, etc..and can learn new stuff fast and deliver.<p>If anyone who reads this post would like to get in touch, please email me at: remote_user@mail.com 
Let&#x27;s see if we can work something out to our mutual benefit :)<p>I will also take any advice anyone here has to offer.<p>Thanks!
- Remote User
======
CyberFonic
I fear that you have only read about the rosy side of being a traveling and
being digital nomad. You are unlikely to find problems in unfamiliar
territories to solve as your savings dwindle to nothingness.

My advice is to stick with your well paying job and at the same time open your
eyes to problems that you can solve or identify startups that can use your
skills and at the same time inspire you more than you are at Amazon.

I would assume you commute to and from work - that is time that you could do
some reading about non-technical stuff, e.g. social causes, challenges. I
assume you have a life outside of work, so talk to non-tech people understand
what frustrations they have in their lives, etc. There is no shortage of
problems. Sooner or later something will "click for you".

~~~
CyberFonic
Since I wrote the above response, I came across a great article which you
might want to read: [https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2018/7/229037-how-to-come-
up-...](https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2018/7/229037-how-to-come-up-with-
great-ideas/abstract)

------
hoyin_remotes
Hi! There are a lot of websites where they have remote working jobs like
weworkremotely.com, I am sure you can find some good jobs there. I also
outlines some other places in this video message I recorded for you:
[https://www.useloom.com/share/d046f063c8394730a3663b0f9671b9...](https://www.useloom.com/share/d046f063c8394730a3663b0f9671b920)

~~~
remote_user
Hi -- Thanks for your video message! How do I get in touch..any email? Can we
have a quick chat?

